# Cannot resolve domain name with unbound



## peterwkc (Nov 8, 2019)

Dear All,
I had enable the unbound from base but i could not ping www.google.com.my.

What could be the reason. Does it require configuration?

How to troubleshoot?

Please help. I cannot online.


----------



## trev (Nov 8, 2019)

`man local-unbound.conf` for details.


----------



## peterwkc (Nov 9, 2019)

How to configure unbound to accept connection from specific local address range?

access-control: 192.168.0.0/16 allow
access-control: *.* deny     -> Throw errors. 

I do netstat -na which the foreign address shows *.* which worry me. How to solve it.


----------



## trev (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't use unbound, but the man page referenced above has this to say under `access-control: <IP netblock> <action>`:



> By default only localhost is allowed, the rest is refused.


----------



## peterwkc (Nov 9, 2019)

How to enable DNS over tls? How to install ca-certificates package at FreeBSD?


----------



## peterwkc (Nov 10, 2019)

Problem solved.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 12, 2019)

peterwkc said:


> Problem solved.


Nice to know, but someone else  looking for answers might see this thread and not know how you solved the problem.


----------

